
Positive Black Swans: How to fund research so that it generates great ideas - robinhouston
http://www.slate.com/id/2293699/
======
davi
Interesting to see the Howard Hughes Medical Institute mention. I'm a Fellow
at the Janelia Farm Research Campus of HHMI. I get a big budget, two people in
my group, the ability to use massive internal resources (electrical and
mechanical engineers, software developers, histology, etc.), no teaching
requirements, no administrative requirements, and a 5 year contract.

I'm swinging for the fences, no point in doing otherwise; this is my shot.

If anybody is curious: <http://www.hhmi.org/research/fellows/bock.html>

Browse big data:
[http://openconnectomeproject.org/catmaid/?pid=4&zp=0&...](http://openconnectomeproject.org/catmaid/?pid=4&zp=0&yp=239196&xp=270396&sid0=4&s0=8)

Papers: [http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Natu...](http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Nature.pdf), [http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-Natu...](http://reid.med.harvard.edu/pdf/Bock-Lee-etal-
Reid-2011-NatureSupp.pdf)

And (last but not least) I am hiring:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2504657>

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Your work is amazing. I am going to follow up with reading some of your papers
tomorrow. On behalf of humanity, Thank You.

------
MaysonL
That's how ARPA used to work: find the best people, give them the money they
needed to do the research they wanted to do. Worked pretty well.

------
Detrus
The analysis of the results of risky blue sky vs. safe incremental approaches
seems relevant to startup incubators.

